# Webcam Philips SPC900NC et Mac mini



## André81 (17 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un Mac mini et une Webcam Philips SPC900NC.

J'ai récupéré macam et les drivers qui vont avec.
macam fonctionne correctement mais dès que je vais sur Skype ou aMSN, j'ai le message suivant "Aucune caméra branchée". Cependant, pour Skype, la Webcam sert de micro !

J'ai essayé iVeZeen de Boinx, mais avec le même résultat : le logiciel fonctionne avec la Webcam seule mais dès que je veux l'utiliser avec Skype, plus rien !

Où me suis-je trompé ?
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## karibou (17 Octobre 2006)

Salut
Tu va chercher ça là :
http://www.ioxperts.com/products/webcamx.html
pour ta webcam est en plus ça :
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/24474

pour la beta de skype !
No problemo mac/pc ou vice versa


----------



## André81 (17 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Pour la version Skype 2.0.0.3 : c'est OK.
En revanche, pour le driver : rien n'a changé.

Est-ce que j'ai raté un épisode ou y-a-til autre chose ?

Merci d'avance ! ! !


----------



## marctiger (17 Octobre 2006)

Ce que tu n'as pas raté c'est 3 post pour 1, *ici* et *là*


----------



## André81 (17 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Je suis un petit nouveau et je me suis trompé... Je m'excuse !
Peux-tu m'aider ?

Merci !


----------



## marctiger (17 Octobre 2006)

Ce n'est pas grave rassures-toi, (les d&#233;buts sont les d&#233;buts)  r&#232;gles tes param&#232;tres dans les "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences" de Skype, explores-les tous et quand tu auras tout r&#233;gl&#233; y compris la vid&#233;o et le son tu y verras plus clair, (Skype est tr&#232;s facile). 

Edith: Pour tes posts fais d'abord une petite recherche (avec des mots-cl&#233;s) sur le Forum, bien souvent certaines questions ont &#233;t&#233;s abord&#233;es et r&#233;solues. 

ReEdith: Si tu ne l'as pas encore fait *une petite lecture* s'impose en toute tranquillit&#233;.


----------



## André81 (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Merci pour ces compléments concernant l'utilisation de ce forum !  

MAIS, j'ai tout refait et c'est toujours pareil ! :sick: 

Dans Skype : rien d'anormal... sauf la partie vidéo ( Que j'ai essayé avec un collèque : je le vois, je l'entends, il m'entend MAIS il ne me voit pas... ! )

Avec IOXperts : 
- lorsque je lance IOXperts Camera control, il y a le message suivant : "Vous devez lancer une application vidéo avant de pouvoir utiliser cette application"
 - lorsque le lance IOXperts Camera Identifier, au regard de la zone "Camera:", il y a l'information suivante : "No cameras"

Pour moi, il se produit la même chose qu'avec macam : la partie vidéo avec cette Webcam ne fonctionne pas avec un autre logiciel...
Est-ce la Webcam ? Est-ce ma configuration ? Est-ce que je ne sais pas récupérer et/ou installer les drivers comme il le faut ? Est-ce qu'il faut que je change de Webcam ? Laquelle fonctionne ?

AU SECOURS !
POUVEZ-VOUS M'AIDER, je commence à devenir fou !!! :sick: 

Merci !


----------



## marctiger (18 Octobre 2006)

Ben &#233;videment, apr&#232;s recherche ta webcam est pour Windows alors elle ne sera pas reconnue par Mac, regarde sur ta bo&#238;te/driver...
*Webcam Philips SPC900NC (pour les drivers)
*


----------



## André81 (18 Octobre 2006)

Je le savais   mais sur le site de Skype pour télécharger la version beta 2.0.0.3 
http://skype.com/intl/fr/download/skype/macosx/20beta.html
sont suggérées les Webcam suivantes :
 - iSight : sauf erreur de ma part n'est plus distribuée en France... ?
 - Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000 : sauf erreur de a part n'est plus vendue au profit de la 5000... ?
 - et donc la Philips SPC900NC 
Nous pouvons téléchargés les pilotes sur  http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/

Et c'est là que j'en reviens à ma première question : pourquoi, pour moi, cela ne fonctionne pas ?  

Sinon : existe-t-il une Webcam (avec micro intégré...), disponible en France, compatible Mac mini pour faire de la vidéoconférence (avec Skype ou autre...) ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## marctiger (18 Octobre 2006)

Du côté de *Logitech* il y en a mais il doit y avoir quelque chose dans tes paramètrages, je ne comprends pas. Quand tu lances Skype, ta cam est-elle utilisée par une autre appli (syle Msn, aMsn, Photo booth...) ?


----------



## André81 (18 Octobre 2006)

Non, non et non ! Uniquement pour Skype.


----------



## marctiger (18 Octobre 2006)

Je dois avouer que je sais plus que te proposer sinon une recherche dans *ces divers posts*.


----------



## André81 (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Merci pour tes recherches.  
Si quelqu'un a une idée..


----------



## André81 (21 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai laissé tombé la Webcam Philips SPC900NC.
J'ai tout essayé : avec mon Mac mini PowerPC G4, cela ne fonctionne pas avec Skype, ni avec aMSN. :mouais: 

J'ai trouvé une Webcam compatible Mac (c'est écrit sur la boîte) : "Zicplay TalkCam Messenger Pro".
Elle n'a pas de micro intégré mais elle réconnue par Skype.
J'ai alors investi dans un casque avec microphone USB compatible Mac (c'est écrit sur la boîte) : "Logitech Stereo USB Headset 250".
==> Avec ces deux périphériques, cela fonctionne super bien avec Skype.
Retour de deux personnes avec qui j'ai testé cette configuration avec Skype : le son c'est comme au téléphone et l'image est bien (adjectif subjectif mais les personnes "en face" semblent satisfaites !).    

Pour résumé : si l'on utilise des périphériques qui ne sont pas compatibles Mac (écrit sur la boîte) et que cela fonctionne avec des drivers tiers pour certaines personnes, ce n'est pas sûr que cela fonctionne pour soi ! A méditer ?


----------



## marctiger (21 Octobre 2006)

Ben oui, cela je te l'avais écris en gros, un peu dommage l'investissement supplémentaire mais au moins cela fonctionne, et pour la cam il te faudra simplement ajuster les réglages, et alors... bon amusement.


----------



## Oscar (23 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Moi aussi j'ai une SPC900NC et je rencontre les mêmes pb sur mon PowerBook. Du coup je laisse tomber cette webcam qui fonctionne très bien sur PC avec une très belle qualité d'image.
J'ai donc commandé une webcam, la "Gold USB 2" sur un site italien "www.essedi.it" (pas trouvé ailleurs). C'est un réseau de boutiques de matériel informatique et électronique. Cette webcam, d'après mes échanges sur un blog italien, est reconnue par skype. Elle est livrée en standard avec le soft iChat Usbcam pour 37 + port.

Bon courage


----------



## marctiger (23 Octobre 2006)

Ce qu'il faut voir c'est si elle est compatible Mac, pour le reste à peu-près n'importe quelle cam est bonne, (si pas toutes ?).


----------



## marctiger (24 Octobre 2006)

Pour Skype et vos cam, voir *cet article* avec la version finalisée.


----------



## rejane (27 Novembre 2006)

karibou a dit:


> Salut
> Tu va chercher ça là :
> http://www.ioxperts.com/products/webcamx.html
> pour ta webcam est en plus ça :
> ...


Salut,
Je croyais que les WebCam Philips ne tournaient sous Mac, j'ai mal lu ?


----------



## rejane (27 Novembre 2006)

marctiger a dit:


> Je dois avouer que je sais plus que te proposer sinon une recherche dans *ces divers posts*.


pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question : quelle WebCam utliser pour le Mac -mis &#224; part iSigth d'Apple
il semblerait :
- Microsoft LifeCam NX-6000 serait compatible ! QQ'un peut-il confirmer ?
- WebCam Unibrain Fire-I 400 (&#224; brancher en FireWire )


----------



## catania72 (28 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Moi Aussi Je Vien D'acheter Un Zicplay Messenger-pro, Mais J'arrive A Avoir Les Images De La Camera Sur Mon Bureau Mais Quand Je Me Connecte A Skypte Il Me Dit: Pas De Camera Video Connectée.

Comment A Tu Fait Pour La Faire Marcher ?

Ps : Mille Excuse Pour Les Fautes De Francais Mais Je Suis Italien Et Donc Je Fait De Mon Mieux.

Merci D'avance Pour La Reponse

Ciao Ciao


----------



## rejane (3 Décembre 2006)

marctiger a dit:


> Ben &#233;videment, apr&#232;s recherche ta webcam est pour Windows alors elle ne sera pas reconnue par Mac, regarde sur ta bo&#238;te/driver...
> *Webcam Philips SPC900NC (pour les drivers)
> *


cette WebCam est pourtant supportée par Macam Team, non ?
trouvé sur Caloga:

http://telecharger.caloga.com/download-mac-home-1165648134.html 

Olivetti WebCam 350K 
Philips SPC 600NC 
Philips SPC 700NC 
Philips SPC 900NC 
Philips ToUCam Fun (PCVC730K)
Philips ToUCam Pro 
Philips ToUCam Pro (PCVC740K)
Philips ToUcam Pro II (PCVC 840K)
Philips ToUCam Pro II (PCVC 840K)
Philips Vesta (PCVC675K) 
Philips Vesta Pro (PCVC680K) 
Philips Vesta Pro Scan (PCVC690K)


----------



## marctiger (3 Décembre 2006)

Dans ce cas il n'y a plus qu'a la tester, le nombre de drivers est je pense aussi en évolution constante, mais je dois dire que je n'ai jamais trouvé l'intérêt d'acheter une webcam, j'ai intégrée qui me suffit amplement les rares fois où j'en ai besoin.
En tout cas je te souhaite qu'elle fonctionne ainsi que pour les autres.


----------

